# Finding A Case Tractors



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

What lengths would you go to to find and get your favorite Case. I see lots of tractors listed all over the USA and Canada. I have often kicked myself in the behind for not buying a tractor because it was so far away.

I do have one experience of buying a in the NE corner of the state of Washington. Well it was learning experience. I was lucky to find a person to haul it the 750+ miles to western SD in the middle of winter. 

I would love to here how far you would go to get your favorite Case or even you favorite brand. Thanks for looking.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, as for tractors I have driven almost 4 hours. Picked up my two Gravelys in Rochester NY. Now I HAVE driven pretty far for some car parts for my Mustang. Toronto for a NOS quater panel, Maryland for a hood. So for the right deal, on the right part, I will go pretty far.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm from Ohio, but I have hauled tractors from or across ten other states and one province. I make it a rule to never spend more than 3 days on a tractor retrieving trip. Both my Cases came from within 20 miles of home. :tellyou:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *I'm from Ohio, but I have hauled tractors from or across ten other states and one province. I make it a rule to never spend more than 3 days on a tractor retrieving trip. Both my Cases came from within 20 miles of home. :tellyou: *


gwill,
I remember the time I drove 550+ miles to get my 1949 Case D to find out the sleeve's were shot on it. Think it was a couple months later I found my 1944 Case D at the same place I keep my tractors. I paid a whole lot less for this one and it runs. On the positive side I got to see some great country. Thanks for posting.
caseman-d


----------

